# I found the cause of my frequent lockups that started with the most recent release



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

Starting with the last national software release, my unit began to lockup for no apparent reason. It would be stuck with a frozen picture sometimes sound and no response from any controls. The only solution was a hard reboot.

After reading some of the forum posts regarding network issues, I decided to disconnect the unit from my hard wired Ethernet network. It has now been two days and no lockups!

Has anyone else had this problem and when oh when are we going to get releases from Directv that don't break something else every time they fix something?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you share some details to help the DIRECTV team? What they often find most helpful are:

Router manufacturer and model:
Software level:
Is UPnP turned on:

What other devices are there on the network:
Number of PCs (and their operating systems):
Cameras?:
Printers?:
Network storage?:

The more information you can list, the easier it is for DIRECTV to duplicate your environment to find the culprit. Especially manufacturer and model numbers of everything. (Many people here have reported by disconnecting a camera, their problems went away, while DIRECTV looks into what the problem could be.)

Thanks in advance. This can be extremely helpful to the team.
Tom


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

OK - I'm not the OP, but I also disconnected two HR21-700s from my network and several problems vanished.

Here's some details (and let me know if you need more)...

Linksys WRT54G - firmware version 8.00.2
UPnP - enabled
# of PCs - varies; generally 5 (four XP and one Vista)
Cameras: one Logitech Quickcam Ultra vision; very rarely used. Like never.
Printers: One HP1600 (shared via my PC); one network attached HP OfficeJet 6310
No network storage; all local to PCs.

HR21-700 #1 - hard wired; 6' from router. Symptoms were very slow guide response; occasionally would just pause for around 20 seconds

HR21-700 #2 - wireless; WGA600N bridge and a WAP54G access point tied to the WRT54G. Symptoms there were device lock ups; occasional slow menus.

Removed Ethernet connection from #2; no hangs since.
Removed Ethernet connection from #1; menus/guide and fast and responsive

Third device (HR20-700; also hardwired) has no issues.

Hope this helps; let me know if you need more.


----------



## jjunior887 (Sep 12, 2007)

Having the same problem here, it seems like it slows down a bit before it locks up. It will be working then the next time I go to turn it on it's like the power has been pulled, none of the buttons respond and the remote does nothing. I actually have to pull the power and do a hard restart to get it back up. 

I have mine connected through a Dlink Di-624, only one PC hard wired as well but I also have a Xbox 360, a Ps3, and a HP Photosmart 2610 on the same network also wired. I'll have to check on the firmware if that's needed and i'm pretty sure UPnP is enabled on the router. 

I'm going to try removing the network since it worked for you guys and hopefully it'll last more than two days without needing a reboot.

Let me know if there's any more info needed. BTW it was working fine on the CE firmware previously which was the first firmware to have the on demand enabled(can't remember the release now).


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I disconnected both my HR21-700s from my network about 2 months ago because with the HR21s attached, the network would sometimes lock up. Since then, I have had no problems with either of my HR21s. No lockups, missed recordings or blank recordings that are being reported in this forum. In my opinion, the on demand and other network features are not worth the problems a network connection apparently causes.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know where Tfed is but the credit goes to him..
Looks like there is and issue with HP "All-in-one" printers.. Try disconnecting just your printer and see if you still get lockups..


----------



## TomF (Sep 20, 2006)

houskamp said:


> Looks like there is and issue with HP "All-in-one" printers.. Try disconnecting just your printer and see if you still get lockups..


I have two HP All-In-One network printers on my network with no problems. One is a PhotoSmart C6180 with Print/Copy/Scan/Fax and the other is an HP beta test unit with Print/Copy/Scan. My network has never locked up, and all three of my HR2xs are connected directly to my network with no problems with MediaShare, VOD, Daily Fortune, and up until the last CE, Widgets.


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Both my HR20 & HR21 have been locking up like clockwork (every 2-3 days) for a while now (3 months?). I just disconnected the ethernet cable from each 2 minutes ago. I'll report back as to how things look after a few days. For what it's worth, my network config is:

Router: Netgear WPNT834 (RangeMax 240 Wireless Router)
UPnP: On
Other devices on network:
- HP OfficeJet 7410 All-in-one (wired)
- 5 Vista computers (2 wired, 3 wireless)
- XBox 360 (wired, but not always on)
- Crestron controller


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

houskamp said:


> I don't know where Tfed is but the credit goes to him..
> Looks like there is and issue with HP "All-in-one" printers.. Try disconnecting just your printer and see if you still get lockups..


Mine is a little different as I'm running CE code but life has been good with my HP printer offline. I haven't had time to troubleshoot further because of my work schedule (I'm still here right now).


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

The problem isn't with the printers it's with the HR2X and certain UPNP devices. DirecTV has been correcting some of these issues over the past year, but there's obviously more to go.
Nowadays UPNP devices are everywhere. cameras, printers, routers, a/v receivers, all sorts of software, and even DVRs.


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

I've got an HP 3210 hardwired to the network and neither of my HR20-700's lock up. One HR20 is hardwired, the other is through a buffalo ethernet converter, WLI-TX4-G54HP. My router is a buffalo WHR-HP-G54.

-steve


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I was also having problems, and disconnected my wireless bridge and my problems almost seemed to get worse.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had one lockup many months ago when resetting my receiver. Disconnecting from the network solved the problem. I reconnected after the receiver was reset.

My PC is upstairs; my HR20-700 is downstairs. The HR20 is hardwired to my router; the PC is wireless. Most of the time the PC is off when the receiver in on and vice-versa. There's only occasional use of viewing pictures/listening to music through the HR20. VOD works fine, although I've only downloaded a couple of TCM movies.

Network includes two PC's and an HP all-in-one, but the printer is off most of the time.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

wow, this is very interesting. i just (last tuesday) got my new, refurb'ed hr21. i am experiencing exactly this problem and am hard-wired to my netgear router. i was gonna call dtv and tell them i have a faulty box. sounds like it might be this, though. definitely testing this out when i get home.

i love dbstalk!!


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

My HR21-700 is still up and running with no slowdowns or lockups since my original post. This is the longest I have gone without a lockup. Keep in mind that nothing on my network setup changed, other than the firmware on my HR21. Here is my setup:

Router: Linksys WRT54g
Firmware: Tomato 1.19
UPNP is enabled
QOS is enabled for my VOIP Phone

On the network I have an Xbox connected to a Netgear 10/100 switch that was connected to the HR21. At the core I have a Gigabit Switch that connects to a Small Business Server, Vista Workstation, Linksys Router and an upstairs computer that is only occasionally turned. I have another computer connected via wireless as well as a laptop. I also have an Altigen VOIP phone connect to the upstairs switch along with the upstairs computer.

I have a Kodak all in one that is connected to the Vista Workstation.


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

One more thing. Since I disconnected the network connection, its like I have a whole new device! The speed is much much faster than I have ever seen it! I've had the network connected since it was installed and always wondered why it ran so slow. Anyhow, I'm loving the speed of the unit!


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

randude said:


> Starting with the last national software release, my unit began to lockup for no apparent reason. It would be stuck with a frozen picture sometimes sound and no response from any controls. The only solution was a hard reboot.
> 
> After reading some of the forum posts regarding network issues, I decided to disconnect the unit from my hard wired Ethernet network. It has now been two days and no lockups!
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem and when oh when are we going to get releases from Directv that don't break something else every time they fix something?


I'm off to unplug mine from the network. I'll report back. I've had to red button every two days or so for a while now. The most recent was about 3 hours ago.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Nice work, guys. This is the value of a forum at it's best--collaborative progress.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I just disconnected my rarely used web cam (Logitech Ultra) and will reconnect one HR21-700 to see what happens. The HP Photosmart is still connected.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

well, it's been less than 48 hours, but i've been lag-free since disconnecting my ethernet. my next experiment: plug the ethernet into port 2 on my hr21 instead of port 1. or, do we already know that that wont make a difference?


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, I unplugged the eithernet cables from my HR21 and HR20 and I have not had a lockup since. Hmmmm. I do have an HP printer on my network (and I listed my net config in an earlier entry). I wonder if this has been the problem all along...


----------



## DME (Jun 30, 2008)

Just got an HR-21 last week and moved our 7 year old Tivo SD unit to the bedroom. In 5 days of operation it's locked up twice, and it's not connected to the internet at all yet. The lockups are the same... sound and video continue on whatever channel it was on, but the unit refuses to accept any sort of input from either the remote or the front panel interface. Hard reboot is the only option.

If this keeps up at this frequency, the beautiful picture on the living room plasma won't mean squat. The unit will go back. You don't 'upgrade' from a machine that works flawlessly for literally years on end to one that won't go 48 hours without a crash.


----------



## ricktu (Aug 3, 2007)

Nope, this wasn't the problem. Lock up last night on my HR20. Bummer.



ricktu said:


> Well, I unplugged the eithernet cables from my HR21 and HR20 and I have not had a lockup since. Hmmmm. I do have an HP printer on my network (and I listed my net config in an earlier entry). I wonder if this has been the problem all along...


----------



## L2BENGTREK (May 31, 2006)

Very interesting that a few of us have the HP All-in-One printers!

Although I haven't had lockups, *a couple of months ago *my HR20-700's MediaShare just quit working out of the blue. After trying numerous fix ideas, I gave up because I really don't use MediaShare that often.

I wonder if my HP All-in-One wired into my network is the culprit.....I bought it and hooked it up...Whadda ya know....*a couple of months ago!* Hmmmmm....


----------



## randude (Feb 3, 2008)

Anyone have anything new to report? Since the unplug, I still have had no additional lockups. Is anyone else running TVeristy that has confirmed the lockup when connected to the network? Just curious.


----------



## groove93 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have Tversity running (1.0.0.2 RC1) and I have yet to see my DVR lock up due to network traffic.

I had a temporary lock up this morning which prompted my own thread. It's been a good 8 hours since the lock up, and re-inserting the batteries into my remote has resulted a improved performance between the remote and DVR. No bottlenecking and quick responses as I advance through channels.

The only issue I have with Tversity is that I have a slow PC set up as a Media Server where all my music is stored. When I installed the software on a faster PC, the files played immediately and with no buffering issues.

I'm using a Netgear Wireless G Router, DHCP turned off, all Nodes have static IP addresses. WPA/TKIP encryption, internet access is via Internet Connection Sharing.


----------



## tomparker (Dec 9, 2007)

I have never had a network attached and the lockups and wiped recordings are a fact of life in my house. 

I'd suggest looking elsewhere for a more universally applied bug.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

No real issues since taking the printer off of the network. Really defeats the purpose of having a network printer when it causes so many problems.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 2 HR 20"s connected to Linksys WTR54g router, also HP printer,forgot model. Not home. Grandsons X-BOX. Have seagate 750 connected to one receiver also. Have had no problems. Forgot, also use wireless laptop.


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

greenie95125 said:


> I'm off to unplug mine from the network. I'll report back. I've had to red button every two days or so for a while now. The most recent was about 3 hours ago.


Well, it's been almost one month since I removed my hr20 from the network, and it has not locked up once. Prior to that, it was almost daily.

Now I'll plug it back in and see if 0x0254 fixed that problem.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I lost Media services from both my HR20 and HR21 (-700 and -200 respectively) a couple months ago. I would not get the Music and Photos menu on either receiver. I had been using WMP11 successfully.

Out of desperation I installed TVerstity and Music and Photos showed up immediately on both receivers and I have been able to play music and photos on both receivers just fine ever since.

There are problems...going down a few layers in folders causes "media not found"...even though I probably have no more than 20 total pictures.

At least I can use the feature now and have no idea why WMP11 server quit working with my receivers.

BTW, all during this time, I've had two different all in one printers attached, an HP Photosmar 4240, and a Canon MF-5700 laser.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

greenie95125 said:


> Well, it's been almost one month since I removed my hr20 from the network, and it has not locked up once. Prior to that, it was almost daily.
> 
> Now I'll plug it back in and see if 0x0254 fixed that problem.


it's only been 4 days, but my hr21 hasn't locked up once with my ethernet plugged in under 255. i think they fixed it!


----------



## greenie95125 (Feb 3, 2006)

shmengie said:


> it's only been 4 days, but my hr21 hasn't locked up once with my ethernet plugged in under 255. i think they fixed it!


I'm afraid to plug it back in, but I guess I have to give it a shot. :grin:


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

hey shmengie please tell me your setup cause mine still locks up with 255 after 1 day i have hr21-700 with 255 hardwired to my verizon dsl modem/gateway and one other pc harwired, 2 wireless, wii wireless, xbox360 hardwired and brother all in one laser hardwired and had no problems with hr20 but since hr21 lockups 1 per day if left plugged in.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

my setup is pretty simple: hr21-700 hardwired to netgear wireless router. wxp pc hardwired to same router. that's it. that's my network. ALTHOUGH...i gave my upstairs neighbor access to my wireless (i've got mac filtering enabled) so she might be on there occasionally.

incidentally, i just downloaded the entire first season of mad men (took a day and a half on my 1.5mbps dsl) and didn't have one hiccup with my hr21 that whole time. maybe the moon is aligned with jupiter!

i feel for you, man. i got my hr21 on 6-14/08. i'd never had these lockup problems with my hr20 and was pissed, sad, bummed out and mad. i was gonna send that black box straight back to hell. then, i started reading about 0x0235, checked my version, and saw that i received it just 3 days after i got my box. i decided to unplug my ethernet and wait it out. it worked out for me. by all accounts here, i guess it's 50/50 if you're still having problems. maybe 60/40.

now that it's working, i'm back in love with with dtv. i hope the same happens for you.


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

I have an HR21-700 hooked up to a Linksys WRT54G router via a Netgear WGX102 Powerline Ethernet Extender. I also have a Dell XPS Desktop wired to the router and a Dell Inspiron laptop wireless to the router both running Vista Home Premium. I also have an HP C4385 Wireless All-In-One Printer hooked wirelessly to the router. 

No problems with lockups and slow response on the HR21. The only problem I've had is that whenever I do a restart or I get a new software download I have to swap the ethernet cable on the HR21 to the other port to get it to connect to the internet. This has happened every time. As soon as I swap the cable everything connects perfectly. Weird.

laciii


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I have had my HR21-700 for about 9 months and HR21-200 for a few months both hardwired on my network with a Dlink wireless router with a computer running, tversity, media player 11, and Nero media home and I have a Playstation 3 plugged into the other port on my HR21-700 and I have a Wii connected wirelessly and a laptop that I connect wirelessly and I have never had either of my DVRs lock up once. I do think the menus are kind of sluggish on them but every DVR I have ever had or tried seemed the same way.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

tfederov said:


> No real issues since taking the printer off of the network. Really defeats the purpose of having a network printer when it causes so many problems.


I have a network printer (Canon All in One), two 1 TB network drives, an HP Photosmart (shared on the network), and I'm running TVersity...in fact, I lost WMP11 server functionality a few months ago (no amount of twiddling would restore it), and simply installing TVersity resolved the problem. (Music and Photos item in menu not showing up on either networked Sat receiver, after having worked for a long, long time with WMP11)

Since installing TVersity, Media Share has worked continuously, but with the typical bugs that people report (folder depth issues, etc.)


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I gave up on my DVR as a media server and was part of the reason I got a Playstation 3 with it's media server as my second Blu-ray player. It is awesome. It plays everything no problem. The DVR sucks so far in that department.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

mine doesn't lockup like that, but i have noticed the latest HR20-700 software release, x254 has made worse a media share problem i've described in this thread


----------



## sspencer43 (Mar 7, 2007)

I just received software version 254 yesterday morning. When I came home today, my HR20-700 was unresponsive to the remote or front panel. I had read earlier in the day about unplugging the network cable. So, I did that and then I hit the red button in front to reboot it. I will kep everyone posted on if the lockups stop. Below are the details of my networ.

Router manufacturer and model:Linksys WRT54GS
Software level:1.06.1
Is UPnP turned on:Enabled

What other devices are there on the network:2
Number of PCs (and their operating systems):2
Cameras?:0
Printers?:0
Network storage?:0

I think the next thing I wll try after a few days is to disbale UPnP and re-connect the DVR. The boig disadvantage is now I do not have On Demand video.

Thanks,


----------



## bubbers44 (Jan 23, 2007)

This morning I got my first lockup ever on the HR20-100. I got the latest software update yesterday. I am not hooked up to any network. The only other thing hooked up is an eSATA. I had to pull the plug to reset. It has been fine since then.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

dang! had a freeze up last night. i thought those days were behind me. i almost cried. the good news is that i did not have to rbr. i decided to wait it out, and it came back to life after about 2 minutes, maybe 3.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bubbers44 said:


> This morning I got my first lockup ever on the HR20-100. I got the latest software update yesterday. I am not hooked up to any network. The only other thing hooked up is an eSATA. I had to pull the plug to reset. It has been fine since then.


There are some folks finding some problems with eSATA drives .. Some of the cases are not performing as well as necessary apparently. Also, I do know that Seagate and Western Digital drives get some extra checking during start that other drives do not receive.


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

well i have an esata drive too and with is disconnected and the network still connected it was locking up but with esata connected and network disconnected no lockups. i tried enabling upnp on my router last night and no good the only thing i havent tried is turning my all in one brother off but if thats the solution then thats no good i didnt have to do that with my hr20.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

Amazing.........

I have been describing these problems to DTV Tech Support for weeks... and they claim they had never heard of this problem before!

Since the software update on my HR20-700 the unit would lock up every few days... eventually it would lock up from one evening to the other. I had DTV send out a tech... no help... then they sent a refurbed HR20... same problem.

So I started thinking about what else changed with the June update.... that was when I plugged in the RJ45 cable for VOD. So I unplugged the cable and the unit ran fine for 24 hours... I plugged the RJ45 back in and downloaded a couple of VOD and the box locked up within 3 hours!
Unplugged the RJ45 again and the box has been stable for the last 60 hours.

Buffalo Air Station 54g
WBR2-G54 Ver.2.21
UPnP enabled
NAS drive connected
Several PC's and one Mac
L7650 HP All-in-One network printer

..........................................

Interestingly I have a friend in another town with a very similar setup... except he does not have the network drive and he has been experiencing a different problem.
When he leaves his HR20 connected to the network it seems to somehow disrupt the network so that none of his equipment can access the internet until he re-boots his cable-modem, Buffalo Router, and a secondary router for other parts of the house.... if he leaves the HR20 connected within a few days the whole network is locked up again.


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

Many weeks ago I was experiencing the frequently lockup issue. After reading about unplugging the network cable, I did and had no issues for weeks.

After the latest update two weeks ago I decided to get brave and plug the network cable back in - I had a lockup within the hour, rebooted, another lockup shortly there after. Unplugged the network cable and no problems since.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

shmengie said:


> dang! had a freeze up last night. i thought those days were behind me. i almost cried. the good news is that i did not have to rbr. i decided to wait it out, and it came back to life after about 2 minutes, maybe 3.


What technique did you use to bring it back to life...?

All I have known is the red reset button or power cycling the unit.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

hihostevo said:


> What technique did you use to bring it back to life...?
> 
> All I have known is the red reset button or power cycling the unit.


i used the technique of patience. like i said, i just waited it out. i had hit a 2x rw (or ff, i forget) after a pause and it went into that one-frame-every-3-seconds kinda freeze: unresponsive to the remote or the front panel buttons. i went to the bathroom, checked my e-mail, puttered about the house for 2-3 minutes, and BAM! it just came back to life. it's possible that technique would have worked on previous freezes, but i'll never know, as i was too impatient. i'll definitely see if waiting it out work on future freezes.

you may try my patented technique of doing nothing by simply paypal-ing $29.95 to my dbstalk account.


----------



## hihostevo (Dec 24, 2002)

shmengie said:


> i used the technique of patience. like i said, i just waited it out. i had hit a 2x rw (or ff, i forget) after a pause and it went into that one-frame-every-3-seconds kinda freeze: unresponsive to the remote or the front panel buttons. i went to the bathroom, checked my e-mail, puttered about the house for 2-3 minutes, and BAM! it just came back to life. it's possible that technique would have worked on previous freezes, but i'll never know, as i was too impatient. i'll definitely see if waiting it out work on future freezes.
> 
> you may try my patented technique of doing nothing by simply paypal-ing $29.95 to my dbstalk account.


Afraid my "freezes" have been different than yours.... 95% of the time I could not power on the unit at all... so I had to use the reset or power cycle to just get the unit to come up. A couple of times the unit has started and the audio was playing but there was a single non-moving picture on screen from some past show.... in that case it just sat there.... I did let it go for 15 minutes or so without change and then hit the reset button.


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

that sucks, dude. from all the posting going on around here about 0x0235 and up, it looks like there's some boxes just don't like these updates. maybe on these boxes, there's like one capacitor on the mobo that's just at the edge of tolerance. something like that. i can't think of any other reason why some boxes are f'ed up and other identical boxes work fine. or, maybe it's a combination of preferences on individual boxes. like if you have dd on and your pillar box is dark grey, you'll have problems. i dunno...


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

ok well heres an update i took my networked printer off line and same thing receiver locked up next day so at this point i have tried disconnecting the esata drive and network printer and same result


----------



## czech622 (Jul 29, 2008)

I know this might sound crazy, but make sure UPNP is turned on at your firewall or router. I had the same problem until I enabled it.

thks,


----------



## onebad93ta (Sep 28, 2007)

tried that one last week but thanks


----------



## YMark (Oct 26, 2007)

My unit is also locking up, several times a day, and I'm not hooked up to a network. This just started happening about 2 weeks ago. Or, at least that is about the time my wife started telling me about it.

In addition to the lock ups, on several recordings there are severe voice delays. Yesterday, my wife was watching a recording that she had previously watched. She said it was perfect the first time she watched it. Then last night, the voice and sound were so far off that the program was unwatchable.

Bad box or hard drive? Bad firmware? Hard resets only clear up the problem for a short period.


----------



## Rence (Sep 3, 2007)

Weeks ago, I disconnected the DVR from the network and that stopped the lockups.

After the last software update I decided to be brave and connect up to the network again - I could not get a connection to the internet - it showed the address of the DNS server as blank (it was obtaining an IP address from my router's DHCP server but not the DNS Server). I could manually enter a DNS server but it would immediately clear it back out. Also the DVR locked up three times during this experiment. However, XBox 360 plugged into same switch was able to talk to the internet no problem.

I became suspicious of the network switch that the DVR was plugged into. When the DVR would lockup - all the lights on the Switch would go on solid. Now the switch is old and it was an off-brand super cheap switch so it became a suspect. 

I disconnected the DVR from the network and it has run without lockups for a week or so (still have other problems like blank recordings etc. - but no lockups). 

Bought a new switch - replaced the old one with the new one. Hooked the DVR back up - was able to connect to the internet - was able to download a VOD selection. Everything appeared to be working. Next morning got up - went to turn on DVR and it was locked up again. So the new switch did not solve the lockup problem. 

I am getting frustrated - I just want an HD DVR that works. I have now contacted DTV to findout when my commitment is up (damn - 13 months to go) and am researching alternatives to DTV. People seem much happier with the Dish HD DVRs - with their new HD releases they seem to rival DTV - they only area they seem to be lacking is sports programming and we are not big sports viewers. Been with DTV for 12 years - I haven't called tech support yet - based on the posts here the problems seem to be widespread and DTV support either claims ignorance of the problems or is unable to resolve the issues. But I am very close to paying the early cancellation fee and saying bye-bye.


----------

